# How much LED wattage do I need



## Jonney_boy (Apr 28, 2010)

Here goes another LED question,

I have a 75 gal planted tank. Most of the plants in it are low/medium low light plants. I currently have 4x t5 (normal output) lights on it sitting right on the glass top. The tank is EI dosed and co2 injected. This setup draws just over 100w and produces "ok" but slow growth in the plants. High light plants won't grow in this tank. With two plant bulbs and two daylight bulbs, I love the colour this tank has..... The problem is that due to age, one of the coral life units has "died".. and the other one prob could use new tubes by now....... making me think about an upgrade...

Considering a kit consisting of a 12 xp-g's r5's (3w) with a 1a driver. This setup will draw approx 70 watts..... I guess my question would be as follows.

1) Would this setup be similar to the t5 setup I had before in light output. I know led's are a lot more efficient, but how much more? My other tank has 6 XP-G R5 led's on a 10 gal tank (suspended 8" above the water) and it has slower growth than my 75 gal tank. It's not fare tho cause the 10 gal is NOT co2 injected while the 75 gal is.

2) I don't mind the colour of all 65k led's. But would there be any way to duplicate the red of the plant grow bulbs? I just seems to make the tank "pop" more 

3) on a 75 gal tank, with a fixture suspended 6-10" above the surface, what kind of lenses should I run on the led? is there a way you can calculate the degrees needed? or do you just guess and pray?

4) Any suggestions for a good place for the led supplies? The only place I know of is rapid led's. How about heat sinks? Any cheaper/local suppliers?

5) Anything I missed? I'm all ears 


Jon.


----------



## gearsofwarfan (Jun 4, 2011)

may i refer you to modularled.ca and contact Martin,he can help you out.and iff you do not have what you need to build your LEDS,they have everything you are going to need.


----------

